# hurst wheels



## 69billygoat (May 6, 2008)

Been doing a lot of research for a friend of mine and it seems the hurst wheels on his 69 gto are worth big bucks...the rims are in near perfect condition...one article said they are the rarest of the rare,,,anyone have an idea how much there worth??...article said $6,000 and up for a complete matching set..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There were several types and applications. The rarest of the rare are the gold plated ones from the Hurst give-away cars in '65-'66. I guess he has those? They would bring more than 6k, I would think. I recommend doing more research and comparison shopping. Any gold Hurst rims out there?


----------

